# Compress the lift arm on Western Unimount



## km69 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just bought a 96 Dodge Dakota with a Western Unimount 6.5 ft plow. I'm trying to take the plow off the truck but I cannot compress the lift arm to go down even after putting full body weight on it (250lbs). The truck is running and plow is in full down position. I presume this is the float position. Is there any way to tell if in float mode and how do I compress lift arm?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

km69;2012020 said:


> Just bought a 96 Dodge Dakota with a Western Unimount 6.5 ft plow. I'm trying to take the plow off the truck but I cannot compress the lift arm to go down even after putting full body weight on it (250lbs). The truck is running and plow is in full down position. I presume this is the float position. Is there any way to tell if in float mode and how do I compress lift arm?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


You simply hold the down button for a few moments(10- 15 seconds) AFTER it's down all the way (power on) , then it will release the valve and allow the oil to flow out of the ram tube.

Took me forever to figure this out when I first purchased the plow many moons ago.

You can also use a floor jack to jack up the plow, but then that's cheating..


----------

